# Trump Wins Big as Two Senators Devour Each Other



## Mrs. M.

Fox News correspondents Neil Cavuto and Maria Bartiromo did a superb job of moderating last night's debate. Both moderators asked key questions and neither targeted the candidates, which is as it should be. Kudos to Fox News for finally selecting two moderators that are capable of handling the job!

Now for the highlights of the debate:

The GOP front runner, Donald Trump, was asked if there was anything he heard from Obama's SOTU address that made him want to rethink his position on Muslim immigration. Mr. Trump responded, “No, we have to stop this political correctness!” We have a tremendous problem with radical Islam. From the favorable applause Mr. Trump received, it's apparent his audience agreed with him.

That didn't stop Gov. Jeb Bush from disagreeing. He accused Mr. Trump of being unhinged in his position of calling for a temporary ban of all Muslims immigrating to the United States. When asked if he was accusing Mr. Trump's supporters of being “unhinged,” Gov. Bush responded, “No.”

Gov. Bush's failure to differentiate between Trump and his supporters, on the subject of Muslim immigration, was a clear sign that his own position was one of political correctness rather than putting the safety of Americans first.

Trump scored big on the question about Muslim immigration.

On the problem of Ted Cruz's eligibility, Mr. Trump pointed out that the Senator was born in Canada and that lawyers were waiting to challenge the issue, should Sen. Cruz win.

He has a big question mark over his head, Trump said. The American people cannot afford a big question mark on this issue. Trump stated that he was responding to a Washington Post interview when the subject came up. Mr. Trump advised Sen. Cruz to get a declaratory judgment. The Senator responded, “I am not taking legal advice from Mr. Trump.”

A pivotal moment in the debate occurred when Senator Ted Cruz was asked to explain his comment about Trump's embodiment of New York values.

The Senator stated that New Yorkers tend to hold socially liberal views that revolve around money and media. He added, “Not a lot of conservatives come out of Manhattan.” Donald Trump fired back, “The entire world saw what kind of wonderful people New Yorkers are after 9/11… Sen. Cruz's comment is highly insulting. Mr. Cruz did not apologize for his comments. At least one moderator was notably taken aback by the Senator's discriminatory attack.

From there, it was down hill for Senator Cruz. Senator Marco Rubio pointed out that Cruz had repeatedly voted with Democrats and Cruz fired back that Senator Rubio's Gang of Eight had aligned themselves with Barack Obama. After Rubio and Cruz aired each other's dirty laundry, it became clear that both men are members of the Republican establishment and emulate what the American voter is determined to avoid in 2016.

On the matter of setting the record straight: Donald Trump clarified that the New York Times misquoted him on the 45% tariff and informed the audience that when we do business with China they tax us. We don't have an equal playing field, Mr. Trump said. It's not fair. If they tax us, we should tax them. Trump scored again.

Gov. Christie confronted Marco Rubio for a vicious attack ad based upon lies and by Rubio's reaction, he knew the Governor was justified in his complaint. Senator Rubio refused to offer Christie an apology.

The message Gov. Kasich and Dr. Carson emphasized was a need for unity.

In closing, Dr. Carson made a truly remarkable statement. He said, “Our strength is in our unity.” Carson noted that in the comment section of news articles it doesn't take long for Americans to start ripping each other apart. He asked, “Where did that spirit come from?”

I believe that spirit comes from the Republican Establishment.

This is what the Republican Establishment is known for. Infighting among Senators, dishonest attack ads, voting records that prove they are willing to betray the voters who elected them in order to advance their own careers and agendas. Men who use God's name to get elected and use the devil's strategies to stay there.

It's why polls today are declaring GOP outsider, Donald Trump, the big winner of last night's debate.
Congratulations, Mr. Trump!
____________
New Poll: GOP Candidates Face Low Favorability Ratings Ahead of Debate - Morning Consult
Trump 40%, Ben Carson 9%, Cruz 9%, Rubio 7%, Bush 7%, Christie 3%


----------



## Militants

Even I like mouslims some times Trump don't will this humans to America. The same like SD in Swedes portion system. SD are Nationalism in Sweden. Ultra right christ portion with racism and fascism in there blood. They have never spoke they are nationalsocialism like Führer in Deutschland. Trump have great idea with nothing mouslim to US if he won election this year.

Great news.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The only point that needs to be made is to "Gov. Bush's failure to differentiate between Trump and his supporters, on the subject of Muslim immigration, was a clear sign that his own position was one of political correctness rather than putting the safety of Americans first."

Not at all. 

Bush was clearly pointing out that many of Trump's supporters are outright jingoists and ultra nationalists.

This is why in part our GOP will lose with a Trump candidacy.  His anti positions on veterans, women, and Hispanics hurt him terribly.


----------



## mdk

With their attendance records, can Cruz and Rubio even be classified as Senators anymore?


----------



## Militants

KKK is ultra nationalist in US.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kipper said:


> KKK is ultra nationalist in US.


So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

And let's not forget that the progressive liberal Democrats consider members of the military both active and inactive, such as myself, highly nationalist and something to scorn and spit on.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## the_human_being

Some 11,000 or 12,000 were admitted into a 10,000 capacity facility in Pensacola, Fl on Wednesday to see and hear the next President of the United States, Donald Trump. It is reported that possibly as many as 5,000 had to be turned away. It appears with all the troubles nipping at the heels of Democrat shoo in Hillary Clinton, that Donald may be facing one of the largest landslide victories in history.


----------



## mamooth

Tru dat. Whoever the Dem is will take at least 35 states.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Damaged Eagle said:


> And let's not forget that the progressive liberal Democrats consider members of the military both active and inactive, such as myself, highly nationalist and something to scorn and spit on.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Only a weirdo thinks that.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that the progressive liberal Democrats consider members of the military both active and inactive, such as myself, highly nationalist and something to scorn and spit on.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a weirdo thinks that.
Click to expand...







Thank you for proving my point.

This post brought to you...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey

Thank you, weirdo.


----------



## miketx

Kipper said:


> Even I like mouslims some times Trump don't will this humans to America. The same like SD in Swedes portion system. SD are Nationalism in Sweden. Ultra right christ portion with racism and fascism in there blood. They have never spoke they are nationalsocialism like Führer in Deutschland. Trump have great idea with nothing mouslim to US if he won election this year.
> 
> Great news.



WTF are you talking about? Learn English!


----------



## eddiew

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you, weirdo.



nothing better than a republican circular firing squad


----------



## JakeStarkey

eddiew said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than a republican circular firing squad
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkFury

*What you saw in the last debate were two bulls testing each other.
There is NO Trump/Cruz hate like the press states and had those morons listened just a bit better they would have caught that.

Right AFTER the "birther" display Cruz said he would think about being Trumps running mate and Trump said he would think about being a running mate for Cruz. 

Liberals as a whole tend to be, well really stupid. Does anybody really think Trump would bring up the name of a Hillary Clinton lawyer to try and harm Cruz? Are you really truly that stupid?

Or did he bring it up to take a PRE shot at destroying that attack democrats on this VERY board are already trying? Liberals they TAG TEAMED that and threw it BACK.

The argument does NOT hold and THEY showed that TOGETHER.
Trump/Cruz OR Cruz/Trump this IS Americas election and democrats. YOU AIN'T IT.*


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you, weirdo.







Don't forget to throw your beer can and spit to add emphasize to your point my progressive liberal friend.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## tyroneweaver

JakeStarkey said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> KKK is ultra nationalist in US.
> 
> 
> 
> So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.
Click to expand...

Of course in your world Bacha Bazi gets a free ride.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Damaged Eagle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59967
> 
> Don't forget to throw your beer can and spit to add emphasize to your point my progressive liberal friend.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

tyroneweaver said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> KKK is ultra nationalist in US.
> 
> 
> 
> So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in your world Bacha Bazi gets a free ride.
Click to expand...

In my word, you get a pass, ty.


----------



## tyroneweaver

JakeStarkey said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> KKK is ultra nationalist in US.
> 
> 
> 
> So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in your world Bacha Bazi gets a free ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my word, you get a pass, ty.
Click to expand...

And what *word* would that be?


----------



## JakeStarkey

tyroneweaver said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> KKK is ultra nationalist in US.
> 
> 
> 
> So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in your world Bacha Bazi gets a free ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my word, you get a pass, ty.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what *word* would that be?
Click to expand...

The *word *is pass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> KKK is ultra nationalist in US.
> 
> 
> 
> So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in your world Bacha Bazi gets a free ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my word, you get a pass, ty.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what *word* would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *word *is pass.
Click to expand...

You can keep on singing this to me.


----------



## Militants

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are members of the John Birch Society, storm front, and the old citizens councils.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in your world Bacha Bazi gets a free ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my word, you get a pass, ty.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what *word* would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *word *is pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can keep on singing this to me.
Click to expand...


Bad black songer!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59967
> 
> Don't forget to throw your beer can and spit to add emphasize to your point my progressive liberal friend.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







You missed my progressive liberal friend.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Militants

Damaged Eagle said:


> You missed my progressive liberal friend.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



I am Progessive liberal when I like and unlike black human ?? 

Interesting for me who never know Progessive liberal means.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

I'm a independent with a conservative lean and have no use for progressive liberal hypocrisy because I'm 100%...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey

You do understand that is a collection of movie clips, not real.

You do understand most of those actors were Dems and liberals, with a few Repubs and conservatives?

You are mental as TemplarKormac.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> You do understand that is a collection of movie clips, not real.
> 
> You do understand most of those actors were Dems and liberals, with a few Repubs and conservatives?
> 
> You are mental as TemplarKormac.








Is that all you have is some wishy washy you do know statement that I don't care one way or the other about?

Then to top it off some petty insult?

I'm thinkin' you'd best throw away the progressive liberal handbook of how to get things done this election.

Maybe if you throw some more beer cans at the military, support allowing more women to get raped in their own country by foreign nationals without reprisal or outcry all in the name of political correctness, cry about how your political opponents are war criminals while yourself supporting people who bomb sovereign nations/governments at the drop of a hat without a declaration of war, or perhaps you'd just like to sell some more guns under the table to the drug cartels while screaming for gun regulations for citizens, then you can convince us all how well progressivism works.

I doubt it though.....

BTW... Since we're on the subject of the merits of progressivism I have a contract for you to sign. Don't worry about what it says prior to you signing you can read it after I send you the signed copies.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey

DamagedEagle, if that is the best you can do, then I suggest you continue to watch your movie clips and forget about reality.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> DamagedEagle, if that is the best you can do, then I suggest you continue to watch your movie clips and forget about reality.







Says the stumped progressive.

Made any public progressive outcries for the protection of foreign rapists lately since it's the progressively politically correct thing to do?

BTW I'm just warming up...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have not a clue.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DamagedEagle, if that is the best you can do, then I suggest you continue to watch your movie clips and forget about reality.


*Whoever invited you here should apologize for doing so. Now BACK on topic, the field as most if not all democrats see it as Trump hates Cruz that being because they only understand hate and they see debate as ANTI-PC which the OP can attest for.*

*Its going to be a Trump/Cruz OR Cruz/Trump ticket and GOP voters will decide UNLIKE the DNC where it will BE Clinton/Whoever for the loss. Democrats have in fact LOST control of their party to OLD WHITE people despite their claims. 

And the only woman they have to run makes Jimmy Hoffa blush and HE was a democrat. Then you have the other problems NON Hillary but policy.

SEIU members BROKE 47% Trump. Sh8t that is Obama's base! So now democrats find themselves grasping at straws to hold ANYTHING together. But they REFUSE to see it and DENY its happening. Honest to God I think crash test dummies are smarter.*


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> You have not a clue.








Is that because you've been helping the your front runner and her prospective sexual deviate of a first husband attempt to do damage control on the whole story?

You might as well give it up bubba and...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am supporting a combination of Kasich and either Rubio or Haley.

How does your candidate look in the movie clips.


----------



## Vigilante

JakeStarkey said:


> I am supporting a combination of Kasich and either Rubio or Haley.
> 
> How does your candidate look in the movie clips.



Kasick moving UP...now at 2% on latest Reuters! LOLOLOLOLOLOL!

Follow the latest Reuters/Ipsos polls on everything from politics and elections, to social issues and current events.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The establishment GOP leadership have been doing what Trump and Cruz like doing: making deals with them in case they get the nomination.

And, far right reactionary boychicks and girlchicks, those deals are selling your hopes down the river.

Trump and Cruz are and have been Washington insiders for a long time.  Dinners and parties and receptions at the WH, Goldman Sachs, etc., are the epitome of insider.

What else did you think was going to happen if they should have staying power?


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> The establishment GOP leadership have been doing what Trump and Cruz like doing: making deals with them in case they get the nomination.
> 
> And, far right reactionary boychicks and girlchicks, those deals are selling your hopes down the river.
> 
> Trump and Cruz are and have been Washington insiders for a long time.  Dinners and parties and receptions at the WH, Goldman Sachs, etc., are the epitome of insider.
> 
> What else did you think was going to happen if they should have staying power?


*Well Hillary HAS worked for Trump. Whore sold herself to attend the wedding. I REALLY do not want to vote for the whore. Not bad mouthing all whores you understand but they are NOT generally the smartest person in the room.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I was reeel surprised to learn ISIS has nukes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, the far right reactionaries will freek when the insiders, Cruz or Trump, make deals with the GOP establishment that drive the freeks wil.


----------

